# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MMO TOOL  MMO TOOL V1.5.3 Released Saturday, December 28, 2019 Is Out

## mohamed73

*MMO TOOL V1.5.3 Released Saturday, December 28, 2019     Add New  
ZTE Phone
Remove FRP
Add Arabic  
Remove FRP [Sideload Mode] Z233VL Z353VL Z557BL Z558VL Z610DL Z716BL Z717VL Z719DL Z798BL Z799VL Z818L Z819L Z836BL Z837VL Z861BL Z862VL Z899VL Z916BL Z917VL Z936L Z955L Z962BL Z963VL Z986DL  LG Read Info
Unlock Bootloder
Relock Bootloder
Enabe Diag Mode  Updete Tool MMO TOOL Auto  Update Tool V1.2   تنبيه لا يحتاج تثبيت فك ضغط المف داخل مجلد الاداه و استبدل الملفات   Attention No installation required Unzip the file inside the tool folder and replace the files    Update   Link  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الاصدار كامل
Full Setup الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
تنبيه الاصدار الاقدم يعمل حتي 24 ساعه فقط 
Older version alert works up to 24 hours     Happy New Year to everyone   MMO TOOL TEAM *

----------

